# [LA, NC, DE] 128MB 3€/yr - 1GB 8€/yr - 80GB €11/yr - 160GB €20/yr NAT IPv4 VPS



## AutoSnipe (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Everyone, Back again with Plans from NanoVZ, MegaVZ and NanoStorage!
Utilizing NAT IPv4 We can keep our Costs down but have most of the features of regular VPS'.
These are perfect for your Teamspeak Server, VPN, Websites, Gameservers and Backup Servers, Perfect for CDN Servers etc.

Recent Update: Dusseldorf, Germany Upgraded from 100mbit to 1Gbit Port Speed.

Nano128
 


1vCPU Core
128MB RAM
128MB vSwap
3GB HDD (Lenoir = SAS, Los Angeles = SSD Cached, Dusseldorf = HDD)
500GB Traffic @ 1Gbit (Los Angeles = 100mbit)
20 IPv4 Ports + 1 SSH Port
/64 IPv6 Subnet

€3/year

Select Location Now!

or

3 Location Bundle

Mega256



1vCPU Core
256MB RAM
256MB vSwap
4GB HDD (Lenoir = SAS, Los Angeles = SSD Cached, Dusseldorf = HDD)
500GB Traffic @ 1Gbit (Los Angeles = 100mbit)
20 IPv4 Ports + 1 SSH Port
/64 IPv6 Subnet

€4.50/year
Select Location Now!

or
3 Location Bundle

Mega512



1vCPU Core
512MB RAM
512MB vSwap
5GB HDD (Lenoir = SAS, Los Angeles = SSD Cached, Dusseldorf = HDD)
1TB Traffic @ 1Gbit (Los Angeles = 100mbit)
20 IPv4 Ports + 1 SSH Port
/64 IPv6 Subnet

€5.50/year
Select Location Now!

or
3 Location Bundle

Mega1024



1vCPU Core
1024MB RAM
1024MB vSwap
7GB HDD (Lenoir = SAS, Los Angeles = SSD Cached, Dusseldorf = HDD)
1,5TB Traffic @ 1Gbit (Los Angeles = 100mbit)
20 IPv4 Ports + 1 SSH Port
/64 IPv6 Subnet

€8/year
Select Location Now!

or

3 Location Bundle

----------------------------

NanoStorage Plan


DEStore80G
1vCPU Core
256MB RAM
256MB vSwap
80GB HDD (Raid Protected)
1.5TB Traffic @ 1Gbit
20 IPv4 Ports + 1 SSH Port
/80 IPv6 Subnet

€6/semi-annually
€11/year


```
DEStore80G
1vCPU Core
512MB RAM
512MB vSwap
160GB HDD (Raid Protected)
2TB Traffic @ 1Gbit
20 IPv4 Ports + 1 SSH Port
/80 IPv6 Subnet

€11/semi-annually
€20/year
```
View Plans

----
*Network and Test IP Information*


```
NanoVZ & MegaVZ
Lenoir, North Carolina - Dacentec
Test IPv4: 199.191.56.90
Test IPv6: 2607:5600:0:0:0:0:c7bf:385a

Los Angeles, California - CorporateColo
Test IPv4: 66.117.0.3
Test IPv6: 2607:fca8:1530::2

Dusseldorf, Germany - ProviderService
Test IPv4: 5.45.176.3
Test IPv6: 2a02:e00:ffff:56:ffff:ffff:12a7:8cef


NanoStorage Plans

Falkenstein, Germany - Hetzner
Test IPv4: 5.9.0.37
Test IPv6: 2a01:4f8:7d:104:5::1
```


----------



## Nett (Nov 30, 2014)

AutoSnipe said:


> Recent Update: Dusseldorf, Germany Upgraded from 100mbit to 1Gbit Port Speed.


----------

